# Which one to buy



## SpudMuffin (Nov 27, 2017)

My wife wants a large stainless skillet to use on our new induction range. I have narrowed it to these three. Tell me which of the 3 you would prefer and why...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00421AYK4

https://www.amazon.com/Farberware-Classic-Stainless-Cookware-Covered/dp/B01LYHZOQ2

https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-89336-30H-Professional-Stainless-6-Quart/dp/B00NAU8ZO0

Thanks


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 27, 2017)

SpudMuffin said:


> My wife wants a large stainless skillet to use on our new induction range. I have narrowed it to these three. Tell me which of the 3 you would prefer and why...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00421AYK4
> 
> ...


  None of the above.  Get a quality name brand (All-Clad, Tramontina, Cuisinart, etc.) tri-ply skillet.  All-Clad is regarded as the best, but Tramontina and Cuisinart generally get very good ratings at a lower price point.  I would avoid the bonded base, or anything that doesn't come with a warranty.  Here's some info that might be useful:

Inexpensive Skillets That Work as Well as Fancy Ones | Serious Eats

9 Essential Pots and Pans | Serious Eats


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> None of the above.  Get a quality name brand (All-Clad, Tramontina, Cuisinart, etc.) tri-ply skillet.  All-Clad is regarded as the best, but Tramontina and Cuisinart generally get very good ratings at a lower price point.  I would avoid the bonded base, or anything that doesn't come with a warranty.  Here's some info that might be useful:
> 
> Inexpensive Skillets That Work as Well as Fancy Ones | Serious Eats
> 
> 9 Essential Pots and Pans | Serious Eats


Good advice. I would add that Calphalon is another excellent choice.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2017)

I agree with tenspeed about try-ply.  It's the way to go. Looks like your first link to the Cook's Standard could be the same pan as one listed in the Serious Eats link.  Go for it. 

Any pan you choose has to be compatible with induction cooking.  Not all stainless cookware is.  Details on the pan should mention it.  A quick in store test is to use a magnet on the pan bottom.  If it sticks, it's induction compatible.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 27, 2017)

I also agree with Tenspeed's, GG and Andy's great advice.


Look at Cookware and More's website for deeply discounted All Clad


----------



## SpudMuffin (Nov 27, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> None of the above.  Get a quality name brand (All-Clad, Tramontina, Cuisinart, etc.) tri-ply skillet.  All-Clad is regarded as the best, but Tramontina and Cuisinart generally get very good ratings at a lower price point.  I would avoid the bonded base, or anything that doesn't come with a warranty.  Here's some info that might be useful:
> 
> Inexpensive Skillets That Work as Well as Fancy Ones | Serious Eats
> 
> 9 Essential Pots and Pans | Serious Eats



What about this one? It is a cuisinart
https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-893.../dp/B00NAU8ZO0

This one does have a warranty as well..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00421AYK4/ref=psdc_289828_t4_B00008CM6B


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 27, 2017)

In the price range you're looking at, here's another one to consider. This one is a little more than the Cuisinart you were looking at. It's part of their French Classic collection, which is made in France. It's Tri-Ply and works on induction cook tops. My ex-wife has a set of these, and although I've not used them a lot, I've been impressed with them.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YV5ZVK


----------



## SpudMuffin (Nov 27, 2017)

OK.. one of my original choices is a Cuisinart. It is 6 quarts which is what my wife was wanting. Not sure a 1/2 quart less will make the difference. There are 4 that I am looking at for our induction cooktop. 

Cuisinart 89336-30H

Cuisinart FCT33-28H

Cuisinart MCP33-30HN

Cuisinart 733-30H

Some have clad up the sides and others have just the bottom... Consider that this will be used on an induction so the heat will not be applied to the sides. Also, some have glass tops and others have solid stainless.

YOur help and information is appreciated.


----------

